# show animal transfers! Help



## truett_family (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, so I need major help! I don't know where to turn. I am wanting to know if anyone can tell me where to get several transfers. I need a bull rider, barrell racer, team ropers, and show animals, such as pig,goat, steer, lamb... I have included a link of what i am looking for. 

Giddy Up Glamour | Crystalized Apparel
I like the ones on the hats, and the jeans. 
and 

Giddy Up Glamour's Photos - Let's RODEO!! | Facebook

I don't know where to find them. can you email me at







Thanks so much!!! if you know of someone that can make them wholesale please let me know as well!! Thanks everyone for all the help..


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like some of the designs came from these two sources.
V&S Rhinestones
and
Custom Rhinestone Shirts


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's another source for stock transfers - My Rhinestone Transfers - some of the designs on Giddy Up Glamour look like they came from here.


----------



## truett_family (Jul 24, 2009)

hello! For some reason those who have posted something, it is not letting me view it. Can you email me [email protected]
or email me on here! Thanks so much!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Just sent you a PM with the links.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

The team roper design looks like one in Dakota Collectibles - an embroidery collection.


----------



## truett_family (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't get it! can you resend it? Sorry, and thank you!


----------

